# How many Animal Crossing New Leaf Copies do you own?



## Pandoria (Jul 30, 2013)

I was discussing this recently with Marceline, and was wondering how many Animal crossing new leaf copies do you own, and what is each town used for? Also feel free to post about the villagers and such! 

Myself, i have 2 as of now, a Digital copy and a cartridge copy, and am getting a 2nd cartridge tonight. (I'm greedy xD) 

My first cartridge is for my main town, unfortunately my villagers are not the best, but i am getting Bob and O'hare, so that's good.

My digital copy is for getting people's dream town members :3 Either to trade for my dreamies, give away, or sell 

My second cartridge will probably be for a themed town i'm thinking of making  

A lot of Animal crossing new leaf copies, i know. But who knows, i may get more in the future, it's my money spent  Plus, it's honestly such a good game, and will be popular for years to come, so who knows what may happen? 

EDIT: Omgosh I didn't realise this was my thread, or that it'd become this popular!
//Oops! I even posted casually saying how many I had yesterday ;u;
Well, it's nice to see it up and about still! Thank you~


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 30, 2013)

I want to own two copies, but I don't have enough money for the second one.


----------



## Pandoria (Jul 30, 2013)

Robert Plant said:


> I want to own two copies, but I don't have enough money for the second one.



If you got a second copy, what would you do?


----------



## Marceline (Jul 30, 2013)

I only have one physical game, which is my main town, Shiki!~
I may buy a second game and have a themed town, cuz those are awesome! I'm not certain yet, still debating. I'm happy with having the one game at the moment. ^ ^


----------



## Miggi (Jul 30, 2013)

Robert Plant said:


> I want to own two copies, but I don't have enough money for the second one.



Same here.


----------



## Wish (Jul 30, 2013)

I have 1 japanese digital copy and I my ass is too broke to import a physical copy =___=


----------



## Pandoria (Jul 30, 2013)

Marceline said:


> I only have one physical game, which is my main town, Shiki!~
> I may buy a second game and have a themed town, cuz those are awesome! I'm not certain yet, still debating. I'm happy with having the one game at the moment. ^ ^



Awesome ^_^ I got my second game for free from the 3 3ds game deal ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wish said:


> I have 1 japanese digital copy and I my ass is too broke to import a physical copy =___=



That's awesome! I'd love to come and visit you for a japanese only event! 

I saved up some birthday money to buy the games :3


----------



## hanzy (Jul 30, 2013)

I have one copy at the moment, but I'd really like to get a second copy! 
I'd like to make a fairytale themed town on the 2nd copy. I'd have a log cabin house surrounded by pine trees, a biscuit/sweet house and a castle. I'd model my characters after Goldielocks, Peter Pan, Little Red Riding Hood and a princess


----------



## Marceline (Jul 30, 2013)

Omg yes. *-* 
I'd love to get the Japanese copy! But that means a Japanese 3DS and... unless someone is willing to spare me $200 then no.


----------



## Pandoria (Jul 30, 2013)

hanzy said:


> I have one copy at the moment, but I'd really like to get a second copy!
> I'd like to make a fairytale themed town on the 2nd copy. I'd have a log cabin house surrounded by pine trees, a biscuit/sweet house and a castle. I'd model my characters after Goldielocks, Peter Pan, Little Red Riding Hood and a princess



That's really nice!  I might be making a town themed off of a horror game, not sure yet ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marceline said:


> Omg yes. *-*
> I'd love to get the Japanese copy! But that means a Japanese 3DS and... unless someone is willing to spare me $200 then no.



How about a capture card? They're so hard to come by nowadays! :c


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 30, 2013)

I have two, the North America version and the Japanese version. I enjoy playing both. While it's time consuming, it's so convenient to own two games, especially when I need to travel to another town (to complete petitions, experience different events, etc). It's a little odd, though, getting to know the villagers in two different languages. Sure, it's the same game, but they are not identical. If that makes any sense.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jul 30, 2013)

I only have 1. It already seems to eat up way too much of my time.

If I did get a second one, I'd get the Japanese version. There's some Japan only 3DS games I want anyway, so whenever I get around to buying a Japanese 3DS, I might do that. I'd mainly use it for Japanese holidays and any future Japan only DLC.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 30, 2013)

I only have one, but I really would like a second digital copy. I would time travel to spring and keep it there most of the time since it's such a pretty season in-game. And so I can have a themed town for once :3


----------



## Pandoria (Jul 30, 2013)

CrankyCupcake said:


> I have two, the North America version and the Japanese version. I enjoy playing both. While it's time consuming, it's so convenient to own two games, especially when I need to travel to another town (to complete petitions, experience different events, etc). It's a little odd, though, getting to know the villagers in two different languages. Sure, it's the same game, but they are not identical. If that makes any sense.



I completely understand!  That's really awesome! I have 2/3 english copies, i'd love to get a japanese 3ds and animal crossing, but i'm short on money at the moment  I spent the last of what i had on the 3rd Ac 

- - - Post Merge - - -



DJStarstryker said:


> I only have 1. It already seems to eat up way too much of my time.
> 
> If I did get a second one, I'd get the Japanese version. There's some Japan only 3DS games I want anyway, so whenever I get around to buying a Japanese 3DS, I might do that. I'd mainly use it for Japanese holidays and any future Japan only DLC.



Awesome


----------



## Marceline (Jul 30, 2013)

OnigiriGamer said:


> How about a capture card? They're so hard to come by nowadays! :c



And sending your 3DS to someone... o.o I'd have trust issues


----------



## Pandoria (Jul 30, 2013)

Isabella said:


> I only have one, but I really would like a second digital copy. I would time travel to spring and keep it there most of the time since it's such a pretty season in-game. And so I can have a themed town for once :3



Cool! I was only going to have 2, as my digital copy i got free. But i'm trying to help people get there dream villagers. So i think i should have a town solely for that.  My third will be for a themed town that i hope will look really nice


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 30, 2013)

OnigiriGamer said:


> If you got a second copy, what would you do?



Make a Touhou themed town.

Yukari from Gensokyo...


----------



## Pandoria (Jul 30, 2013)

Marceline said:


> And sending your 3DS to someone... o.o I'd have trust issues



Same here! Apparently you can buy 3ds xl's with the capture card built in. But they cost like ?400!  I think i'll just use a tripod and camera for now :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Robert Plant said:


> Make a Touhou themed town.
> 
> Yukari from Gensokyo...



Awesome!


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have 2.  Digital and cartridge.  My Cartridge is my main copy and my digital hardly gets played due to time restraints.  My digital just now serves as a backup for the DLC -- in case something happens to either town, I have all the DLC in the other!

I weirdly have Opal in both towns and I'm sure Cherry as well, spooky!  As they're the same system, I can't travel between them for petitions, but I go to my bfs town for that anyway!


----------



## Pandoria (Jul 30, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> I have 2.  Digital and cartridge.  My Cartridge is my main copy and my digital hardly gets played due to time restraints.  My digital just now serves as a backup for the DLC -- in case something happens to either town, I have all the DLC in the other!
> 
> I weirdly have Opal in both towns and I'm sure Cherry as well, spooky!  As they're the same system, I can't travel between them for petitions, but I go to my bfs town for that anyway!



In my old town in my digital copy, there was phoebe, and i have phoebe in my main town! Also strange how me and her share a birthday xD I try to use my copies equally, but the first more so than the second 

Also, my sister owns a 3ds xl, so when she's not using it, i can trade between the cartridges. My sister also has a copy of animal crossing. So all in all, a lot of animal crossing's owned in the household, not including the old games like wild world xD


----------



## Cinnamoos (Jul 30, 2013)

I just own my digital copy. ; v ;


----------



## Pandoria (Jul 30, 2013)

Cinnamoos said:


> I just own my digital copy. ; v ;



That's still awesome! You can spend all your time on one town  That's a nice thing ^_^


----------



## Wondrous (Jul 30, 2013)

I have one cartridge copy. And the only reason I'd get another would be to help others achieve dream villagers. Even then, I wouldn't get it until Christmas or my Birthday.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 30, 2013)

My single digital copy. I convinced my mom to add money to my account for it. Boy, am I glad I did!


----------



## windfall (Jul 30, 2013)

Just the one physical copy, since I'm not made of money  Need money to buy other games xD


----------



## Sakura0901 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm planning on getting a second copy for some time travelling missions and then I'm going to turn it into a themed town


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 30, 2013)

Just one. Physical copy
was going to get a second, but just restarted the game instead, best decision i have made


----------



## Napoleonic (Jul 30, 2013)

I kind of want to pick up a second copy, since I have a digital copy.  But I recently checked stores around here again and they're STILL sold out.

game's pretty popular around here I guess ; __ ;


----------



## Joey (Jul 30, 2013)

I have one digital copy. To be honest I would rather have no more so then I can spend all my time in one town.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have one physical copy. I'd never be able to manage two towns at once.


----------



## Avocado (Jul 30, 2013)

One. I don't understand why someone would own more than one of the same game.


----------



## StiX (Jul 30, 2013)

Just one ^^


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 30, 2013)

Just one physical cartridge, although onece I get my birthday money, I might get another to help people get dreamies.


----------



## Zerokii (Jul 30, 2013)

Two... Bought another one just so I could have Marshal. OTL

Oh well, I wanted to give one game to a friend I have in Cali. Unfortunately, now I'm having problems deciding which town to give up.


----------



## Pandoria (Jul 30, 2013)

It's nice to know how many towns people have! I have multiple games so that i can help people on the forums  I got my 3rd this evening, which i know is a lot, but i think it's worth it. Plus, it's my money that i've spent, so i'm allowed to do as i please ^_^  Who know's i may give one to a friend in the future, i'm not sure ^_^


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 30, 2013)

digital n physical


----------



## Dragoness (Jul 30, 2013)

Digital and physical as well. c:


----------



## Pandoria (Jul 30, 2013)

Awesome!  What do you guys use each town for?


----------



## laceydearie (Jul 30, 2013)

One physical copy but if I get some spare money saved on my Powerup Rewards card I'll buy a second copy. For now I'm happy with one as I'm busy lately.


----------



## kyubey (Jul 30, 2013)

I got my digital copy the day it came out, but I want a second physical copy. 

I'd use the second one to put my knowledge of the game to use. I'd love to get the perfect layout for a town as well as a perfect spot for my house. (I took whatever layout looked cool and placed my house in front of a river, so I wish I could get a new start without restarting my town ;;n;;.)

Also so I can have one for Time Traveling and one to take Day-by-Day.


----------



## Prisma (Jul 30, 2013)

I will have. Way more than just two,
Hopefully this game becomes the new AC:WW for ten dollars.
 The amount of this game i will have will blow your mind. Yes i know this seems like a waste. But this game is filled with my childhood. Im planning town designs and villagers also wanting one for dream giving. 
 So i'll have a lot more than three


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 30, 2013)

I want more, but I don't have the money to buy another one.


----------



## maarowak (Jul 30, 2013)

I only have one, but I really want a second copy. Don't really know when I'm getting it though.


----------



## Elaine (Jul 30, 2013)

Phew I'm not the only one! Well between my brother and I we each have a copy, his is digital however and I kinda wanted to do a theme town but idk if I want Akita to be it per se.. So we're considering buying another copy for a multitude of different reasons but it'd also be good for him to have a backup incase something goes wrong digitally or the DS is on it's last legs. 

It's kinda good to hear that thisn't uncommon because I wouldn't feel so awful about our house having a 3rd copy then.. LOL


----------



## Marceline (Jul 31, 2013)

Wolfie said:


> I will have. Way more than just two,
> Hopefully this game becomes the new AC:WW for ten dollars.
> * The amount of this game i will have will blow your mind.* _no one cares_ Yes i know this seems like a waste. But this game is filled with my childhood. Im planning town designs and villagers also wanting one for dream giving.
> So i'll have a lot more than three



Good luck waiting for two years. >.>'


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 31, 2013)

I would buy two, BUT i wouldn't have time and wouldn#t want to neglect my amazing main town


----------



## Pandoria (Jul 31, 2013)

Your town is pretty awesome!


----------



## Burumun (Jul 31, 2013)

I have one, but I'm thinking of getting a second cartridge once the price for used copies goes down to 20€ or so. I already have a few ideas for a themed town...


----------



## Sean4 (Jul 31, 2013)

Only 1.... I'm not rich anyways.. I probably shouldn't get two copies anywho, because I know i'd abuse the having one town on sunday morning to buy turnips.. and the other on a good high sale price day.. and yeah.. so But i'd also theme it, and ont be afraid to mess it up/start again.. For villagers or anything.


----------



## Misaka (Aug 4, 2013)

I have one cartridge of the game. I'd really, really love to get a second copy of the game though, as I'm not a huge fan of my layout, mostly due to the river and the ponds. I went with the first map since it's my tradition, and I didn't know that there were four possible options if you told Rover that wasn't the town you were going to. Plus themed towns are really cool, and I'd love to try that for once!

Erm.. so long as you _can_ play more than one cartridge on a single 3DS. Considering the game saves on the cartridge itself, the data shouldn't overwrite or corrupt or anything, correct..? I want to be sure before I go out and buy a second copy. ;;


----------



## bootie101 (Aug 4, 2013)

I have 3. One Japanese copy, American and a copy for my daughter.  funny enough both my Japanese and American copy have the same fruit but I can sell my perfect fruit at my daughters. I just loved my American layout so  I didn't want to reset till I got different fruit


----------



## talisheo (Aug 4, 2013)

Uno


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 4, 2013)

One.. I can't convince my mom to get me two when she just got me a 3DS and this game without my help in paying for either. 
Too bad. I really want a second one.


----------



## croag (Aug 4, 2013)

Just the one. May get a second when I want a new start. (I could have used my free game pass from club nintendo for it... why did I get luigis mansion)


----------



## HelloAnna (Aug 4, 2013)

I have one cartridge copy for myself. I recently ordered three more as gifts to my friends, and cousin. x)​


----------



## plwebb (Oct 24, 2013)

I have 2 right now. My main town is the digital copy that came on my ACNL 3DS and my second town is a cart copy that is used to help find my favorite villagers plus as support in other ways such as the Stalk market and special downloads, etc. Having 2 towns is definitely hard work so most of the time my second town doesn't get as much "care". 
So far having a second town for favorite villagers hasn't worked out too well (except for getting Shep). I've been looking for Kabuki to come to either of my towns since 9 June but so far no luck


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 24, 2013)

I wish I had 2, but I have nooo money for buying another system & game xD


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 24, 2013)

2 copies, both digital which I'm ashamed of : (


----------



## beffa (Oct 24, 2013)

one. i was going to have another because i had a second ds but i traded it for pokemon x. i don't want to get a new copy now anyway. doesn't seem worth distracting me from my already appalling town.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Oct 24, 2013)

just one and I'm fine with it ^^


----------



## Farobi (Oct 24, 2013)

one. just waiting for my friend to be completely bored with her game to give it to me so that i can cycle again x)


----------



## Bon (Oct 24, 2013)

I only have the one. Really want a digital copy but I can't afford it ;n;


----------



## LillyKay (Oct 24, 2013)

Three!


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 24, 2013)

I have one digital copy


----------



## Byngo (Oct 24, 2013)

One. 

That's certainly enough for me, though it have been tempted sometimes to buy a 2nd copy so I can use that for TT'ing, but money is tight so no. ;-;


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 24, 2013)

Uno


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 24, 2013)

Only one.. don't see the point in having any more!


----------



## LillyKay (Oct 24, 2013)

Takoya said:


> Only one.. don't see the point in having any more!



I personally can't get enough and I have to admit the other two were presents from the nearest and dearest who know my obsessions! Can't possibly hurt them by turning them down


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 24, 2013)

One! c:


----------



## Xanarcah (Oct 24, 2013)

I have two copies, a digital and a physical. Both are themed. : D 

My main town is my Fairy Tail town where I play as a member of Fairy Tail; I have Mira, Lucy (soon), Wendy, Julian (a member of Blue Pegasus), Drago (a Dragon), and some Exceeds (Kabuki and Olivia). I'm probably building Natsu and Grey and Juvia's houses. Maybe also Erza's house. There isn't a coherent theme in regards to PWPs and no tiled paths. I do whatever I want. In Makarov's words, "Follow the path you believe in! That's what it means to be a Fairy Tail wizard!"

My secondary town I play as Ultear, the wizard with the Arc of Time magic. In this town, everything is transient. Villagers come and go, flowers sprout and get trampled, seasons move back and forth. I do most of my buying and selling in this town and host giveaways. Ultear uses whatever means necessary to get to her goal: happiness. 


I'm actually kind of considering getting a third copy, another physical cartridge. If I can find one selling for cheap, say $20, I'd be okay with dropping the money for it. Not sure what theme it would have. o:


----------



## Joey (Oct 24, 2013)

Just the one but that is all I want so I can put all my effort into one thing.


----------



## Klinkguin (Oct 24, 2013)

I have my own copy and my sis has her own copy as well. I think I am more of an acnl fan than her though because I play it more!


----------



## Ricardo (Oct 24, 2013)

Dos, my digital copy and my brother's physical copy. He doesn't play it any more so I decided to keep.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 24, 2013)

Two, one physical one digital. I had my normal 3ds with my physical copy then I bought a 3dsxL and got a free digital copy.


----------



## Yui Z (Oct 24, 2013)

I have one copy at the moment - You've made me think about buying a second copy now T.T


----------



## esc (Oct 24, 2013)

Just one. 
I don't think I could keep with with having more than one copy and give still equal attention to each.


----------



## Flyffel (Oct 24, 2013)

Two physical.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 24, 2013)

One and that's it. I don't see a point to own more.


----------



## Leer (Oct 24, 2013)

one, i can't really justify buying another one.


----------



## amybear91 (Oct 24, 2013)

At the moment, one. I kind of want another copy too, but I'm still debating it.


----------



## TheDuke (Oct 25, 2013)

1, and I can barely put the time into that one, let alone 2.


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 25, 2013)

Two. One of them I use as my main and the other is a cycling town.


----------



## coolycatty123 (Oct 25, 2013)

One! But if people help me out with my decision then I might be getting a new second one very soon to help people out with dreamies, do giveaways and lotteries and fun things like that.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 25, 2013)

Two c: One's my regular first town and the other one is themed.


----------



## Amyy (Oct 25, 2013)

coolycatty123 said:


> One! But if people help me out with my decision then I might be getting a new second one very soon to help people out with dreamies, do giveaways and lotteries and fun things like that.



awh that would be so nice <3


----------



## Laurina (Oct 25, 2013)

I have a physical copy of my main town as in making bells, getting villagers I enjoy, collecting pictures, having my visually perfect town (not including layout because I didn't reset, and I really don't mind it since I learned to work around it)

I was thinking about getting a second copy a month ago, have enough money, but I told myself I should wait a couple of months and see how I feel and where I'm at with my game. I'm still really into my game but I don't think enough for a second copy anymore. I've been playing less in less. I've barely touched Pokemon X since I got it, so it's not me getting bored of New Leaf. I just lost some motivation, and taking a small break. Just checking up on my town everyday. I know someday soon on my day off I'll have no problem sending 8 hours+ on the game. 

If I were to get a second copy, I think I would theme it some how. Have certain animals like all deers, or all cats. And theme my town around that. Or have certain colored villagers like purple villagers, or all pink villagers. And make my town all pink or all purple. Or I was thinking about having an Asian themed town and get villagers like Chester, Pekoe, Annalisa, Genji, Greta, so on and do the zen public works projects along with some other things. I'd probably lean towards the Asian themed town.


----------



## Seravee (Oct 25, 2013)

I have one and my husband has another - I wish I had another for when I re-started my town so I wouldn't have had to lose all my villagers but oh well.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 25, 2013)

One. It's digital.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Oct 25, 2013)

2-physical and digital.  One is my main town (physical) and the digital that came with the bundle too.  That was meant to be my back up in case my main town corrupted or something but I never play it and I'm sure there is a severe case of bed head and weeds going on!!


----------



## Touko (Oct 25, 2013)

One - Themed AND regular town. Meaning just the houses are themed but the outside it all what I want. 
I kind of have two copies if you count my sister's. She stopped playing from what I see so I sometimes use it for villager move ins/campsite checking.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 25, 2013)

I own 2 copies, digital and physical. The digital copy is my main town while i use my physical copy for cycling or doing petitions, katie, etc.


----------



## Caseycrazed (Oct 25, 2013)

i have 2


----------



## Megan. (Oct 25, 2013)

Just the one.


----------



## clovetic (Oct 25, 2013)

3... omg ;0;

i have 2 towns at the moment, and my third is for villager cycling. but i'm going to sell my third one soon


----------



## Fenja (Oct 25, 2013)

I've got one copy too. I am overwhelmed with one copy, how could I get used to two of them?


----------



## Souji (Oct 25, 2013)

I have one of my own, but I look after my girlfriend's game a lot as she's busy and can't check her town as much as I could. But I'm thinking about getting another for myself (for cycling or someting else, idk yet).


----------



## fanism (Oct 25, 2013)

I have a stupid question, can you travel from your digital-copy town to your hard-copy town for petition signatures or selling turnips?

Thanks.


----------



## Souji (Oct 25, 2013)

fanism said:


> I have a stupid question, can you travel from your digital-copy town to your hard-copy town for petition signatures or selling turnips?
> 
> Thanks.



Yes if you have two 3DS' :v


----------



## Mario. (Oct 25, 2013)

One.


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Oct 26, 2013)

I have two copies, one physical which I play on my Pikachu 3DSXL and one digital copy which I have downloaded on my old 3DS for the sake of signatures, time travel, villager cycling/holding etc


----------



## Emily (Oct 26, 2013)

I have 2 :x ones my main town the other is just a spare, I might be getting a ac 3ds xl for my birthday in December so then I will have 3 copies o:


----------



## ACVillager (Oct 26, 2013)

I have 2 copies, one copy is just my town, and the other copy is empty which always tempts me to look for new town layouts and delete my other town, because i can't juggle two towns as of yet, too much work


----------



## Ida (Oct 26, 2013)

I only have one game and even if buying another game is tempting i feel like i Barely have time for the game i have. I have decided to stop looking for new villagers for awhile after getting drift. Want to spend some time with my villagers and not tt all the time ^_^


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2013)

I have two physical copies. I'm considering selling one once I give *Twilight* back her Bob.


----------



## Ponyu (Oct 26, 2013)

Three. I was actually thinking about getting a 4th, but I restrained myself. Some self control, now!!! 

I have my main town on a cartridge and got the digital one for free from Nintendo's "so many games" promotion; and then, in a very weak moment, I got another cartridge AND a used 3DS so I could have a villager cycling/resetting fun town and visit between my towns. I hardly play my digital copy (which holds my 2nd "official" town), but I plan to work more on it when I'm mostly finished with my main town.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Oct 26, 2013)

We have 2 copies.  Daughter wanted her own town.  Now thinking of getting myself a 3rd copy for cycling.  Nut that will have to wait until I can get another 3ds.  No point in cycling if I we cant get some of the dreamies that we want.


----------



## EpicSnivy (Oct 26, 2013)

Just the one.

Don't really have the funds for any more.


----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Oct 26, 2013)

I used to play as a citizen on my brother's, but i decided i wanted my own town, so i got a copy for myself.


----------



## RubyCherry (Oct 28, 2013)

I've got 2 copies too! Both on cartridge. One is my main town, I don't even TT in it. The other is for TTing, and looking for dreamies - for me and for others. It's kinda fun to have two towns - one to be a perfect mayor, and the other to mess around with, dump stuff in when I run out of space, fill the town with weeds and hit villagers with my net to get them to move out. Haha!

I have two 3DS's, so that makes things easier (one of them is my old one before I upgraded to the XL. It's got a broken D-pad and sometimes switches itself off, so I've found it hard to sell - so I might as well use it for my second AC town!)


----------



## JCnator (Oct 28, 2013)

I happen to own 2 copies of the game: one Japanese and one American.
I wasn't originally getting the latter one, but it did happen because of that one issue: my JPN town used to crash hundred of times. I thought that rebuilding a town would solve this, but it didn't.
The problem came from my apparently defective JPN 3DS seemingly struggle to consistently run this game. Since my NA town proved that there isn't any crash, I went ahead and obtained a JPN 3DS LL, so I can transfer everything from my old JPN 3DS. Needless to say, it worked and never crashed since then.


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 28, 2013)

I have two towns, two cartridges.  Makes stuff like petitions and weeding day a lot easier.  (You can just let the town get overrun.)


----------



## RubyCherry (Oct 28, 2013)

Seeing that so many more people have got two towns too makes me feel a little less mad


----------



## TamaMushroom (Oct 28, 2013)

4 I have a physical copy and the Animal crossing New Leaf 3DS so it came pre-installed. My sister has the same set-up so 4.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 28, 2013)

Only one.I have the digital one.


----------



## charmed girl (Oct 31, 2013)

I only have the one physical copy. It's all I can afford so don't think I will be getting another copy unless someone gets me another copy for Christmas.


----------



## fifimonkeh (Oct 31, 2013)

I have one, I got the AC 3dsxl and it came pre-installed  I think I'd get too confused if I had more than one copy to be honest, haha, I don't know how people find the time to play on multiple copies :')


----------



## Viixen (Jun 10, 2014)

I just got a 2nd cartridge copy, going to use it to cycle out and help people with their dreamies


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 10, 2014)

One


----------



## Brackets (Jun 10, 2014)

2 - got a second one because I don't want to reset my first town, I don't play them both simultaneously


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 10, 2014)

I have two! That's enough to me for now ^^


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 10, 2014)

I own 2.


----------



## Birdinator (Jun 10, 2014)

Just one

I kinda want another one but idk if it would be worth it


----------



## cindamia (Jun 10, 2014)

I only have 1 at the moment but would like to save up and make a cycling town to get others their dreamies


----------



## CuriCurry (Jun 10, 2014)

1 Japanese copy (used as a cycling town; had it forever)
1 Digital copy (main theme town but that might change)
2 physical copies (might give away 1 copy to a friend and a town without a specific theme)


----------



## juicyness (Jun 10, 2014)

Two.

My second town was meant to be a cycling town, but it's more like a true second town now. I still use it when I really want to TT and cycle though - things I never allow myself to do in my main town.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 10, 2014)

4.


----------



## Hypno KK (Jun 10, 2014)

Only one. I can't imagine myself buying the game twice, maybe in a few years if I end up getting bored with my town or if I ever get into cycling or something. As it is, I don't really want to spend money twice on the same game since it keeps me busy enough and I don't play very intensely.


----------



## Bowtiebulbasaur (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a digital copy on my 3DS because I have the animal crossing 3ds so it came with it ! I want a cartridge but I don't really have enough money yet and there are so many other games that I don't have yet that I would like to get before another Animal Crossing.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 10, 2014)

I only have one copy and it's a physical copy. 

One is all I need anyways, implying I can afford a second copy to begin with. xD


----------



## LindseyKate04 (Jun 10, 2014)

I only have one copy at the moment- my cartridge I got the day it was released. But I plan on getting a digital copy this summer to try to avoid boredom


----------



## LyraVale (Jun 10, 2014)

I only have the one game. But honestly, I agree it's an awesome game...and I wish I had another copy. I really want to make an all-cats town....but part of me thinks that maybe I should just wait until the next game comes out and do it then. I can't imagine starting ACNL ALLLLLL over again. XD Seriously, I've put soooooo much work into my town, a year's worth. I wouldn't be able to do that again with a new town at this point. But it would be fun to have so much to do again, since my town is almost done. 

As long as I'm thinking about it, I would also get another 3DS, so that I could do the streetpassing necessary to get my gold badge. XD I'm afraid there's no other way for me to get that sucka. *sighs


----------



## Fandabidozi (Oct 3, 2014)

I have a cartridge copy on my 3DS XL and digital on my 3DS LL. Initially downloaded my second copy to be an orchard for generating bells. I don't TT in my main town but it's a free for all in my alt!
Trying to play in Japanese can be interesting... specially cos I started trying for dreamies. It can be a bit stressful, lol, but always fun.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 3, 2014)

I only own one cartridge of the game. That's my main town and I plan to keep it that way and not use it for cycling purposes or to help others (I know that may sound a bit selfish, but it's my main town and I'm sure that if you have more than one game you don't put all of them toward cycling, you keep a personal copy)


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 3, 2014)

I have 3 copies.

1st is my main town; arcadia. It's my cute town. 
2nd is lofty; Christmas/winter theme.
3rd is just a cycling thing at the moment. 
I'm thinking of getting a 4th >.>


----------



## Crucifigo (Oct 3, 2014)

I only have one. I don't think I'd manage more than one town very well, so if I got a second, I'd turn it into a gigantic orchard for new players to come harvest fruit for their game.


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 3, 2014)

I have three copies. Two are regular towns, and one is a cycling town.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 3, 2014)

I have only one at the moment, but I wish I would have 2. I might buy a second copy one day.



Mayorofarcadia said:


> I have 3 copies.
> 
> 1st is my main town; arcadia. It's my cute town.
> 2nd is lofty; Christmas/winter theme.
> ...



Could I visit your 2nd's town dream? It sounds cool!


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

I only have one game cartridge. I'd love to get another 3DS (I really want a pink one ;- but tbh I can't be bothered to go through the whole resetting for a good map thing again. Nor can I be bothered to do the plot/villager reset trick thing again.

Also I've had my current town since release and it's still really bad, so there's no point me getting another town.


----------



## moonchu (Oct 3, 2014)

only have one, but it'd be kind of nice to have another if i had another 3ds.  not sure if i would though as acnl takes a lot.


----------



## Locket (Oct 3, 2014)

2! I got a digital on Wednsday!


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Oct 3, 2014)

I have one.  I'm not getting another anytime soon; I don't even have time to even check up on my current town on weekdays.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 3, 2014)

I just have one right now, definitely getting another copy when I get my current town exxactly how I want it


----------



## crispmaples (Oct 3, 2014)

I used to want a second copy, but now I don't think I will have time for two. I also think that just the one will make me happy. I can put more hard work into on making look nice, and polished. You know, the way I want. It would be nice to make a dream town for people to visit, once it's all done. One copy should suffice me. Bless those who can handle more than one copy.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 3, 2014)

Only once copy, but I wanted to buy a digital copy since it's on sale, but I can't 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or it WAS on sale. I think today's the last day.


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 3, 2014)

I have two, but my second one is not maintained in any way shape or form. I use it for what I see fit, but I only keep up on my main town.


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 6, 2014)

4 (one integrated - 3DS AC XL system / 3 hard copies) / the integrated one is my own; the 3 others belong to my 3 daughters


----------



## HeyImDashie (May 7, 2016)

One .-. How do I persuade my parents to buy me another one? They know nothing about AC:NL. I want another cartridge so I can have a cycling town~!


----------



## Cascade (May 7, 2016)

i have 3 towns. 2 cartridge and a digital copy


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 7, 2016)

I only have one but another copy would be kind of nice. I would probably hold a cycling town or something if I do ever get one.


----------



## Katie1313 (May 8, 2016)

I have 2 cartridge towns, and they're both main towns.


----------



## Pandoria (May 8, 2016)

I have:
1 Digital Copy which is where my main town, Maemi, is c:
3 Cartridges, which I use primarily for Cycling Villagers to gift to others, giveaway towns, although eventually I plan for them to become themed towns! ;u;


----------



## earthquake (May 8, 2016)

one lol


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 8, 2016)

i currently have two towns, litty and kirstein. Litty is my main town which still has a long way to go before being completed despite me playing on it for almost 1 year now. man i need to speed up. kirstein started as a cycle town but i turned it into a real town and got permanent villagers in it. wonder when ill be able to start playing on kirstein.


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 8, 2016)

I have 2 copies. If I never sold my previous games, I'd probably have 4. I also just recently bought Animal Crossing for my boyfriend and his sister so you can say that I spend a looooot on this game.


----------



## Kohaku-san (May 8, 2016)

I have 2 cartridge copies.
1st Main Town: One of those light fairytale themed towns with one half of the town a overgrown-looking forest.
2nd Cycling Town: Pretty self explanatory.


----------



## axo (May 8, 2016)

I have a digital copy and a regular cartridge. My cartridge one is my cycing town and my digital copy has a japanese rustic theme.


----------



## Dorian (May 8, 2016)

I have six: Cocoplum, Misfit, Corvidae, Shika (all deer), Big Bear Village (all bears) and Tadpole (coming soon, all frogs).


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 8, 2016)

I have 4 games
Zebilage a zoo theme
Lovely a couple theme
And 2 cycle towns
But once i take a break from college one of my cycle town will be another town for me call
Purely a purple theme
And later another one to have 5 games
Which will be
Ratoulle a mouse town


----------



## Athelwyn (May 8, 2016)

I have purchased 6 cartridge copies, but I currently "only" have 4.

*#1* I purchased for myself, and is my main town of Ruddyoak
*#2* I purchased for my mom (I'd bought her Luigi's Mansion, but then she was like, 'I'd rather play ACNL with you'). I help babysit her town when she's too busy
*#3* I bought in order to make my a cycling town; I did but then I lent/gave it to a friend
*#4* I bought so I could make my dream town of Goblin
*#5* I got so I could make my dream town of AHS (American Horror Story)
*#6* I bought--on super sale--to make my next dream town!


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 8, 2016)

I have 2 coppys. one of them is a cycling town and the other is my main town.


----------



## AccfSally (May 9, 2016)

I have four games

3 physical copies and 1 digital copy (which is my cycle town)


----------



## Fleshy (May 9, 2016)

One, but I'm hopefully going to buy another soon.


----------



## visibleghost (May 9, 2016)

three!!  all are different towns i'm working on ;w;


----------



## endlesssky (May 9, 2016)

My brother gave me his copy of ACNL, so I now have 2 copies. I plan on making his copy a cycle village and selling dreamies to people in need :'D


----------



## Hayate (May 9, 2016)

Marinette said:


> I have:
> 1 Digital Copy which is where my main town, Maemi, is c:
> 3 Cartridges, which I use primarily for Cycling Villagers to gift to others, giveaway towns, although eventually I plan for them to become themed towns! ;u;



Oh, three years after posting and your number of copies has increased. I guess you still love the game that made us meet... and fall in love <3


----------



## Pandoria (May 9, 2016)

Hayate said:


> Oh, three years after posting and your number of copies has increased. I guess you still love the game that made us meet... and fall in love <3



Totes all down to Animal Crossing
#ROMANCE


----------



## Hayate (May 9, 2016)

Marinette said:


> Totes all down to Animal Crossing
> #ROMANCE



Well it's thanks to animal crossing, but it was down to how amazing you are.
I still only have my one pre-installed copy on the ACNL 3DS I bought ^^


----------



## Pandoria (May 9, 2016)

Hayate said:


> Well it's thanks to animal crossing, but it was down to how amazing you are.
> I still only have my one pre-installed copy on the ACNL 3DS I bought ^^



You're just as amazing though 
Well I did offer you one of my cartridges so~


----------



## okaimii (May 9, 2016)

Just one. I want another copy but I'm broke.


----------



## FuwaKiwi (May 9, 2016)

I have 2 copies of ACNL, and one downloaded version on my 3DS. My main town, my second town which still resetting for the map ;v;. And the downloaded version is for TT, obtaining dreamies and such ^^


----------



## HopeForHyrule (May 9, 2016)

Technically five. I three cartridges for myself and two are my hubby's, but I'm currently maintaining his towns as well, so...yeah. Five.


----------



## stitchmaker (May 9, 2016)

I have 4 real towns and some spare towns for growing fruit/weeds.   Number is more than 7.


----------



## Whisper (May 9, 2016)

I have 3 copies. Two of them are normal towns and the other one is a cycling town.


----------



## Kanade Kitty (May 9, 2016)

only one...;__;


----------



## Aetherinne (May 9, 2016)

At one time I had three physical copies in my position. First one got corrupted, the second was a gift from my bestie's friend because she was going to throw it away before she heard what happened to my game. The third was one that I bought after saving up for a while. Sold all 3 at one point, then a while ago I got another one. 

I want to get a second file for another town and maybe cycle with it, but the economy ain't helping, plus I fear I'll repeat the vicious cycle. This addiction is bad for me.


----------



## RaineyWood (May 9, 2016)

Technically one.
I had another copy but it was/is on an SD card that I have...misplaced. 

I would like to get at least one more and another 3DS to play it on and visit between my two towns.
But I just don't have the money for that.
Sad days.

Once I have a more stable income I plan on buying more copies so I can have multiple towns.


----------



## VanillaChase (May 9, 2016)

Just one, but it's been my baby for a few years


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 10, 2016)

2 copies. My physical copy is my cycle town and my digital copy is my main.


----------



## LevyTheFox (May 10, 2016)

I own 2 copies, 1 as my main copy, and the 2nd for giving people their dreamies <3


----------



## Last_bus_home (May 10, 2016)

3 physical copies, one is my old town which I have been cycling to move my old villagers onto my 3rd cartridge which is mt new town (which I'm not TTing on), the 2nd copy I bought is my cycle town the I bought to search for Lolly (got her as a starter on my 2nd go!) and have been cycling ever since to find or hold other villagers I want (and sell the odd villager once in a while). Once everyone is moved out of my old town I will wipe it and might start a second town, I haven't decided yet. I don't plan on keeping my cycle town forever either, but it would be useful to have somewhere to hold villagers in case I get an unexpected move out or if someone trades me a villager I want but I don't have room in my main town yet. We'll see...
Oh, and I play on 2 DSs, so I can trade with myself.


----------



## MayorBlueRose (May 10, 2016)

I just have the one,
but really tempted to get another one but im not sure if i can look after two towns xD


----------



## ok.sean (May 10, 2016)

I bought my digital copy on June 10th, 2013. (Main Town)
I bought my physical cartridge last month. (Random things)


----------



## Sabr1na (May 10, 2016)

I only have 1 copy right now. 1 physical copy and thinking of getting a digital copy as my main town so I can easily play ACNL without having to change cartridge and switch to Pok?mon. Do you recommend getting a digital copy?


----------



## CJODell62 (May 10, 2016)

Two cartridges and one digital copy.


----------



## mills141 (May 10, 2016)

I have 2 digital copies and 2 physical copies plus 2 2DS'S.


----------



## MillySoSilly (May 10, 2016)

I have 3 physical copies of the game. 
1 is on my main town that is about 80% complete. 
2 is my second town which Idk what I'm doing with it.
3 is my purple themed town minus the villagers.


----------



## TheFarmboy (May 10, 2016)

Just the one. Got it on Day One if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## pika62221 (May 10, 2016)

As is customary to say "pics or it didn't happen" I figured I'd show how I have 5 (4 physical, 1 digital through the tobidase edition LL).



I should note that 2 of them were used (1 physical NA, and the physical JP), and I only have 2 real towns I manage- my original NA and the digital JP.


----------



## Cascade (May 10, 2016)

where did you get that JP physical copy


----------



## V-drift (May 11, 2016)

Candice said:


> where did you get that JP physical copy



He possibly got it to transfer all the way to his place while buying a copy online.

I only have one digital copy of the game. I don't think I would get another one.


----------



## danieeelle (May 11, 2016)

I used to have two digital copies of the game, on two 2DS's. However, I gave my second 2DS to my boyfriend and wiped it clean  So now I just have my one. I'm planning on getting another 2DS and re-downloading the game onto it using my other Nintendo iD (if I can remember what it was!).


----------



## SummerHime (May 11, 2016)

I have two now, and my husband finally agreed to let me get a third for my theme town!

It took him a while to understand why I would want to make a second town. I think he still doesn't understand why I spend so much time decorating XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Of course, when I'm not playing, I happily lend them to friends so that they can discover the game!


----------



## Schlobbo (May 11, 2016)

I'm contemplating getting a 2DS and a second copy of the game to set up a cycling town, or just to hold some stuff. I'm just not sure if it's worth that much money...


----------



## debinoresu (May 11, 2016)

one. im not the type to multi-play any game.


----------



## SummerHime (May 11, 2016)

Schlobbo said:


> I'm contemplating getting a 2DS and a second copy of the game to set up a cycling town, or just to hold some stuff. I'm just not sure if it's worth that much money...



Yeah I don't really like the shape of the 2DS, but I guess it would be useful in this situation. How much does it actually cost? Is it lower than a recycled 3DS?

When I "upgrade" my 3DS, I always keep my old one and give it to my husband.

When he "upgrades" or I "upgrade" a second time, we gift the oldest one to a close friend and make their day :3


----------



## Schlobbo (May 11, 2016)

SummerHime said:


> Yeah I don't really like the shape of the 2DS, but I guess it would be useful in this situation. How much does it actually cost? Is it lower than a recycled 3DS?
> 
> When I "upgrade" my 3DS, I always keep my old one and give it to my husband.
> 
> When he "upgrades" or I "upgrade" a second time, we gift the oldest one to a close friend and make their day :3



Yeah, a new 2DS goes for around 90$/100€ + the actual game. Alternatively there is the option of getting a New 3DSXL  as "primary" device, but I'm insecure about the display - apparently there are two kinds of displays (IPS/TN) and you won't know which one you get until you acually turn on the system. This thing is putting me off, kind of...


----------



## SummerHime (May 11, 2016)

Schlobbo said:


> [...] apparently there are two kinds of displays (IPS/TN) and you won't know which one you get until you acually turn on the system. This thing is putting me off, kind of...



Wow seriously?! I never knew that! Now I'm glad I didn't upgrade this time!

What's the difference between the two displays? My friend has a N3DS XL, but he never told me about the displays. Is it easy to tell the difference?


----------



## Amilee (May 11, 2016)

i have six.. yes six.. dont ask :,D im addicted


----------



## Schlobbo (May 11, 2016)

SummerHime said:


> What's the difference between the two displays? My friend has a N3DS XL, but he never told me about the displays. Is it easy to tell the difference?



Just check out the following link: http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1009798

They explain it quite well. 

Edit: Also this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7V8qlZvIpE


----------



## Schlobbo (May 11, 2016)

Amilee said:


> i have six.. yes six.. dont ask :,D im addicted



Wow - may I ask why? I mean, do you play "seriously" in all six towns, or do you have multiple cycle towns? Just curious.


----------



## Amilee (May 11, 2016)

Schlobbo said:


> Wow - may I ask why? I mean, do you play "seriously" in all six towns, or do you have multiple cycle towns? Just curious.



well i play them seriously more or less. three of them are nearly finished so i dont play them as often as the newer ones. 
most of the time i only play two towns and the others just when i feel like it. 
i just always had new ideas for themes for my town but could never let go of the other ones xD


----------



## Schlobbo (May 11, 2016)

Amilee said:


> well i play them seriously more or less. three of them are nearly finished so i dont play them as often as the newer ones.
> most of the time i only play two towns and the others just when i feel like it.
> i just always had new ideas for themes for my town but could never let go of the other ones xD



Do you have multiple 3DS-consoles as well, or just one? I'm just asking because I've thought about getting a second copy of the game myself, but for me it wouldn't make sense without a second 3DS or 2DS - but that's just not in the budget at the moment.


----------



## Honeybun26 (May 11, 2016)

I only have one cartridge copy. I've thought about getting a second copy, but my main town is hard enough to maintain. Besides, I wouldn't really know what to do with a second copy as I'm pretty satisfied with Bluebell.


----------



## Corrie (May 11, 2016)

Schlobbo said:


> Do you have multiple 3DS-consoles as well, or just one? I'm just asking because I've thought about getting a second copy of the game myself, but for me it wouldn't make sense without a second 3DS or 2DS - but that's just not in the budget at the moment.



I know you didn't ask me but I have two copies and I use one 3DS. Both are physical copies. 

You can play multiple physical copies on one system (not sure about digital cause I never used them) without issues. The only downside is that with one system, you cannot connect between them, if you planned that. Otherwise, you're good!


----------



## AkaneDeath (May 11, 2016)

Just one. ^^


----------



## Invisible again (May 11, 2016)

I've only got one copy right now, but I would love to have another one for personal convenience and cycling. Someday...


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 11, 2016)

I only have one copy on hand, a physical copy, but someday I plan on picking up another used physical copy so I can try having a cycling town.


----------



## pika62221 (May 11, 2016)

Candice said:


> where did you get that JP physical copy



Ebay, same with the system.


----------



## Amilee (May 12, 2016)

Schlobbo said:


> Do you have multiple 3DS-consoles as well, or just one? I'm just asking because I've thought about getting a second copy of the game myself, but for me it wouldn't make sense without a second 3DS or 2DS - but that's just not in the budget at the moment.



i only have one 3ds but my bf has one too and he borrows me his 3ds whenever i need to trade between towns :3


----------



## katysu (May 12, 2016)

Schlobbo said:


> Just check out the following link: http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1009798
> 
> They explain it quite well.
> 
> Edit: Also this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7V8qlZvIpE



I have an old 3ds XL & a new 3ds XL - using the links (or similar ones) my new 3dsxl has an IPS top screen, TN lower screen. The old 3ds XL has TN screens.
There is a difference if you look sideways on (as per the links)  but when I'm actually playing acnl I can't tell the difference between the two.
Colours look good on both, maybe tiny bit better on the new 3ds xl - but so tiny it may be wishful thinking.
I prefer the new 3ds xl for other reasons (mainly button placement & no creaks when pressing them), but its a heavy monster, older version easier to carry.

Have more than one game, manage them by freezing time and playing one town for a few days and then going back to another - I like the thought of trading between them/doing the signature task/katie etc far more than I like it in practice. 
I don't wifi between them that much, but I love setting up towns and making them different from one another, addicted. Can't bear to delete a town, never have since acww days.


----------

